# Advice



## Pongo (Feb 18, 2021)

Hi All, apologies if this isn't the correct place to post this... just after some advice...

We have had a new conservatory installed last year, and the builder has used a tile called eco-tile, which is a recycled rubber slate effect tile.

I noticed that a trim strip had come lose and fallen into the gutter.. so went up a ladder to have a look...

It seems there might be a problem, there is a lot of moisture under the last tile when I lifted it up to replace the trim. The moisture is actually underneath the membrane. I assumed the plywood should be dry and not wet like this?

I've also noticed that where this trim piece has fallen out there is no overhang from the bottom tile to the gutter... I'm no physics expert but I can't see how the water is supposed to jump the gap, so will just be running down and potentially inside the facia board. I also wonder if there is enough overlap on the tiles as the mounting holes are barely under the edge of the next tile up.

I've asked the builder to come and inspect and he's adamant its all fine - we disagree.

I'm obviously not a roofer, but it doesn't seem right to me.. a quick google suggests that the tile should overhang the gutter by at least 25mm. Which this clearly isn't. And after reading about the capillary action of water in the edge.. it seems like too much water and too much travel to be just that, I fear there may be issues further up.

This build falls under permitted development in our area, so no building inspection needed. But is there an inspection service I can pay for to come and give me a written opinion as to how incorrectly this has been installed? As my builder is convinced there are no problems.

Any advice greatly appreciated. We're located in Leigh on sea, Essex.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Any of the packaging left? Should have the exposure guidelines on it. Can't find that particular product with google, but most manufacturers will have an installation guide pdf on line. IMO, your concerns are valid, but I've never done anything with that product.


----------

